# أسئلة وأجابتها عن الملائكة والشياطين



## sun-shine008 (9 أغسطس 2011)

*






السؤال: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن الملائكة؟

الجواب: الملائكة كائنات روحية، وهم يتحلون بالعواطف، الذكاء، والارادة. وينطبق ذلك علي الملائكة الخيرة والشريرة علي حد سواء. فالملائكة يتحلون بالذكاء تبعاً لما هو مذكور في (متي 29:8 و كورنثوس الثانية 3:11 و بطرس الأولي 12:1)، و يظهرون مشاعر (لوقا 13:2 ويعقوب 19:2 ورؤيا 17:12)، ويعبروا علي ان لهم أرادة (لوقا 28:8-31 و تيموثاوس الثانية 26:2 ويهوذا 6). والملائكة كائنات روحية (عبرانيين 14:1)، وليس لديهم جسد مادي. ورغم انه ليس لديهم اجساد مادية فأن لهم شخصياتهم المميزة (مثل الله).

ومعرفة الملائكة محدودة اذ انهم كائنات مخلوقة. فهم لا يعلمون كل ما يعلمه الله (متي 36:24). ولكن يبدو أن لديهم معرفة أعظم من البشر. ويرجح أن الأسباب هي: (1) أن الملائكة خليقة أعلي من البشر، ولذا فلديهم معرفة أوسع وأعمق من البشر (2) يدرس الملائكة العالم والكتاب المقدس بصورة عميقة ويكتسبون معرفة ممايدرسون (يعقوب 19:2 ورؤيا 12:12). (3) يكتسب الملائكة المعرفة من ملاحظة الأنشطة البشرية. وعلي عكس البشر لا تضطر الملائكة الي دراسة التاريخ، اذ قد اختبروا التاريخ شخصيا. ولذا فهم يعرفون الأفعال وردود الأفعال ويمكنهم توقع أفعال البشر في ظروف مماثلة.

وبرغم أن لديهم ارادة، فالملائكة مثل جميع المخلوقات الأخري، يخضعون لأرادة الله. وملائكة الله ترسل الي المؤمنيين لمساعدتهم (عبرانيين 14:1). وهناك بعض الأنشطة التي يذكرها الكتاب المقدس عن الملائكة:

أ. أنهم يسبحون الله (مزمور 1:148 و2 و أشعياء 3:6).
ب. أنهم يعبدون الله (عبرانيين 6:1 ، ورؤيا 8:5-13).
ج. يبتهجون بما يفعل الله (أيوب 6:38-7).
د. يخدمون الله (مزمور 20:103 ورؤيا 9:22).
ه. يمثلون أمام الله (أيوب 6:1، 1:2). 
و. هم أداة قضاء الله (رؤيا 1:7 ، 2:8).
ز. هم جزء من الأستجابة للصلاة (أعمال الرسل 5:12-10).
ح. يساعدون في ربح النفوس للمسيح (أعمال الرسل 26:8 و10:3).
ط. يحافظون علي العمل المسيحي وتعضيد المؤمنين وقت المعاناة (كورنثوس الأولي 9:4 وأفسس 10:3 وبطرس الأولي 12:1).
ي. يشجعون في وقت الخطر (أعمال الرسل 23:27 و24). 

ك. يتولون الصالحين عند الممات (لوقا 22:16).

الملائكة كائنات مختلفة تماما عن البشر. البشر لا يتحولون الي ملائكة بعد الموت. الملائكة لم ولن يكونوا بشرا أبدا. فالله خلق الملائكة كما خلق البشرية. ولا يذكر الكتاب المقدس في أي جزء أن الملائكة قد خلقوا علي صورة الله كشبهه مثل البشر (تكوين 26:1). فالملائكة مخلوقات روحية ولكن يمكنها الي حد معين أن تأخذ شكلا ماديا. البشر مخلوقات مادية، ولديهم صفات روحية. والشيء المؤثر الذي يمكننا أن نتعلمه من الملائكة هو أطاعتهم لأوامر الله ووصاياه من غير أعتراض أو تسأول.​ 

*


----------



## sun-shine008 (9 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال: من هو ابليس؟

الجواب: تتعدد المعتقدات عن من هو ابليس من اشياء سطحية الي معتقدات غير محددة: فالبعض يعتقد أنه رجل ذو قرون يجلس علي كتفي الأنسان ويحرضه علي عمل الشر. والبعض يستخدم التعبير الدارج بأنه الشر المتجسد. ولكن الكتاب المقدس يعطينا صورة واضحة عن ابليس، وتأثيره علي حياتنا. وببساطة، يعرف الكتاب ابليس بأنه كائن ملائكي ساقط من مركزه في السماء كنتيجة لخطيئته والأن هو معارض لله، ويحاول أن يمارس كل قوته ليفسد غرض الله للبشرية.

وقد خلق ابليس كملاك طاهر. أشعياء 12:14 يعطي ابليس اسماً قبل السقوط وهو لوسيفر. وحزقيال 12:28-14 يصف أن ابليس قد خلق كملاك، ومن الواضح أنه كان أعلي الملائكة المخلوقة. وقد أغتر ابليس في مكانته وجماله، وقرر أنه يريد يجلس علي عرش أعلي من عرش الله (أشعياء 13:14-14 وحزقيال 15:28 وتيموثاوس الأولي 6:3). فغرور وكبرياء ابليس أدي الي سقوطه. لاحظ العبارات الموجودة في أشعياء 12:14-15. وبسبب خطيئته فقد القي الله ابليس خارج السماء.

أصبح ابليس رئيس هذا العالم الذي ينشط بعيداً عن الله، وهو رئيس سلطان الهواء (يوحنا 31:12 وكورنثوس الثانية 4:4 وأفسس 2:2). وهو المشتكي (رؤيا يوحنا 10:12)، والمجرب (متي 3:4 وتسالونيكي الأولي 5:3) و المخادع (تكوين 3 و كورنثوس الثانية 4:4 و رؤيا 3:20). وأسمه يعني المخالف أو "المعترض". وأسم آخر مستخدم لأبليس هو "الشيطان" وهو يعني المفتري أو المشوه للسمعة.

وبالرغم من أنه طرد من الجنه، فأنه مازال يسعي الي رفع سلطانه أعلي من الله. ويقوم بتزوير كل ما يفعله الله، كي يحصل علي عبادة العالم ويبني جبهة معارضة لملكوت السموات. وهو وراء كل بدعة ودين واعتقاد خاطيء. وسيفعل كل مافي مقدرته ليخالف الله والذين يتبعونه. ولكن نهايته محتومة – أبدية في بحيرة النار (رؤية 10:20).​*
</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (9 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال: ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن الشياطين؟*​

*الجواب: سفر الرؤيا 9:12 هو أوضح الأسفار الكتابية في هذا الموضوع "فطرح التنين العظيم، الحية القديمة المدعو ابليس والشيطان، الذي يضل العالم كله، طرح الي الأرض وطرحت معه ملائكته" ويشير الكتاب الي أن الشياطين هم ملائكة ساقطة وهم ملائكة مثل ابليس تمردوا ضد الله. وسقوط ابليس مذكور في أشعياء 12:14-15 و حزقيال 12:28-15. ورؤيا 4:12 يشير الي أن ابليس أخذ معه ثلث الملائكة معه للضلال. ويهوذا 6 يذكر الملائكة الخاطئة. فمن المرجح أن الشياطين هم ملائكة ساقطة قد اتبعت ابليس في خطيئته وتمرده ضد الله. *​ 
*وابليس واعوانه يعملوا الأن لتدمير وخداع الذين يتبعوا ويعبدوا الله (بطرس الأولي 8:5 وكورنثوس الثانية 14:11-15). والشياطين موصوفة بالأرواح الشريرة في (متي 1:10) وأرواح دنسة في (مرقس 27:1)، وملائكة ابليس في (رؤيا 9:12). ابليس وشياطينه يقوموا بخداع العالم (كورنثوس الثانية 4:4)، مهاجمة المسيحيون (كورنثوس الثانية 7:12 و بطرس الأولي 8:5) ويحاولوا أن يقضوا علي ملائكة الرب (رؤيا 4:12-9). الشياطين كائنات روحية، ولكن يمكنهم الظهور بشكل مادي (كورنثوس الثانية 14:11-15). والشياطين أي الملائكة الساقطة هم أعداء الله – ولكنهم أعداء مهزومين. لأن الذي فينا أعظم من الذي في العالم (يوحنا الأولي 4:4).*​​​


----------



## sun-shine008 (9 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال: ماذا يقول الكتاب عن المس الشيطاني؟ هل مازال يحدث ذلك في وقتنا هذا؟ وما هي الأعراض؟

الجواب: الكتاب المقدس يعطينا أمثلة عن أناس ممسوسين أو متأثرين بالشياطين. ومن خلال هذه الأمثلة يمكننا ان نري التأثير الشيطاني علي الشخص الممسوس. ويمكننا أن نري هذه الأمثلة في: متي 32:9-33 و 22:12 و 18:17 ومرقس 1:5-20 و 26:7-30 ولوقا 33:4-36 و لوقا 3:22 وأعمال الرسل 16:16-18. وفي بعض المقاطع نري أن المس الشيطاني يسبب المرض الجسدي، مثل عدم القدرة علي التحدث، أعراض صرع، فقد البصر، الخ. وفي بعض الأحيان الأخري تسبب الأنسان أن يفعل الشر، ومثال علي ذلك يهوذا. وفي أعمال الرسل 16:16-18 تعطي الروح جارية المقدرة علي معرفة أشياء أكثر كثيرا من قدرتها وعلمها. وفي حالة واحدة عندما كان الشخص ملبوساً بشياطين كثيرة وحصل علي مقدرة خارقة وعاش عارياً في وسط المقابر. وأيضا الملك شاول، عندما تمرد ضد الله، فقد سمح الله بأن يصارع مع الروح الشريرة (صموئيل الأولي 14:16-15 و 10:18-11 و 9:19-10) وظهرت أعراض ذلك في تقلب مزاجه واصابته الكآبة و ارادته أن يقوم بقتل داوود.

وعلي هذا، فأنه يوجد الكثير من الأعراض التي تدل علي المس الشيطاني، مثل الأعاقة الجسدية الغير مرتبطة بمعضلة طبيعية. تغير في الشخصية مثل الكآبة أو العنف، قوة خارقة، التصرف بغرابة في المواقف الأجتماعية، معرفة معلومات لا يمكن لشخص عادي أن يعلمها. ولا بد أن نتذكر أن كل هذه الأعراض يمكن أن تفسر بطرق أخري، فمن المهم ألا نحكم علي شخص ما يشعر بالكآبة أو يعاني من الصرع بأن لديه مس شيطاني. ولكن في المجتمع الغربي غالبا ما لا نأخذ تأثير الأرواح الشريرة بصورة جدية.

وبالأضافة الي هذه الأعراض النفسية والجسدية، يمكن للمرء أن ينظر الي الصفات الروحية التي تظهر التأثير الشيطاني. وقد يتضمن ذلك رفض المغفرة (كورنثوس الثانية 10:2-11). والأيمان بأنتشار المعتقدات الخاطئة خاصة بما يتعلق بيسوع المسيح وعمله الكفاري (كورنثوس الثانية 3:11-4 و13-14 و تيموثاوس الأولي 1:4-5 ويوحنا الأولي 1:4-3).

وفيما يتعلق بتأثير الشياطين علي حياة المسيحي، فالرسول بطرس يعطينا مثالاً بأمكانية تأثر المؤمن بأبليس (متي 23:16). والبعض يشير الي المؤمنيين الذين يقعون تحت تأثير شديد من الشر بأنهم أشرار ولكن لا يوجد أي سفر من الكتاب المقدس يشير الي أن المسيحيون ملبوسون أو ممسوسون من الشيطان، ومعظم علماء الكتاب المقدس يؤمنون بأنه لا يمكن أن يمس المسيحيون بالمس الشيطاني لأن الروح القدس ساكن فيهم (كورنثوس الثانية 22:1 و 5:5 و كورنثوس الأولي 19:6).

ولا نعلم تحديداً كيف يتيح الشخص نفسه للمس الشيطاني. وأن دل مثال يهوذا علي شيء، فهو يشير الي أنه قد فتح قلبه للشر (وفي هذه الحالة بطمعه – يوحنا 6:12). ولذلك فربما أنه من الممكن أن يجعل الشخص قلبه مفتوح للعادات الشريرة... وبذا تصبح دعوة مفتوحة للشيطان أن يدخل قلبه. ومن خبرة المبشرين فهم كثيراً ما يذكروا أن ذلك مرتبط لعبادة ألأوثان أو حتي الأشياء المادية. وكثيراً ما يذكر الكتاب المقدس عبادة الأوثان ويشبهها بعبادة الشيطان (لاويين 7:17 و تثنية 17:32 ومزمور 37:106 وكورنثوس الأولي 20:10)، ولذا قد يقود الأيمان بأديان ومعتقدات خاطئة الي المس الشيطاني. 


ولذا فبناء علي الأسفار الكتابية المذكورة بأعلاه وخبرة المبشرين أعتقد أن الشخص يمكن أن يفتح قلبه وحياته للتدخل الشيطاني من خلال الخطيئة والمعتقدات الباطلة (سواء كان علي دراية بذلك أم لا). والأمثلة قد تتضمن الفساد الأخلاقي، المخدرات / السكر.. أذ أن هذه الأشياء تتحكم في ضمير الأنسان ووعيه، وكذلك التمرد، و الكراهية، والتأمل الذاتي (كما في الدينات الشرقية الأسيوية) التي أصبحت الأن منتشرة في العالم الغربي ولها أتباع كثيرون.

وهناك شيئاً ما يجب علينا ألا ننساه. فالشيطان وأتباعه غير قادرون علي فعل أي شيء ان لم يسمح الله لهم بذلك (أيوب 1 و 2). وبهذا فأن الشيطان يعتقد أنه قادر علي تحقيق أغراضه، ولكنه في النهاية يفعل مايريد الله...حتي في مثال خيانة يهوذا. وهناك بعض الناس الذين يهتمون بل ويشغفون بالعمل الشيطاني. وهذا تصرف غير حكيم وأتجاه غير كتابي. لأننا أن سلمنا حياتنا لله وتسلحنا بدرعه وأعتمدنا علي قوته (وليس قوتنا) (أفسس 10:6-18)، فلا يوجد لدينا أي شيء نخافه وأن كان الشر نفسه لأن الله معنا وهو سيد الكون وله القدرة علي كل شيء.​*
</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (9 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال: هل يمكن أن يكون المؤمن ملبوساً بالشياطين؟ هل يمكن أن يخضع المؤمن لنفوذ الأرواح الشريرة؟*​

*الجواب: إن الكتاب المقدس لا يتكلم حرفياً عن إمكانية أن يكون المؤمن ملبوساً بالشياطين، ولكن الحقائق الكتابية توضح بصورة لا شك فيها أن المؤمنين لا يمكن أن يكونوا ملبوسين بالشياطين. هناك فرق بين أن يكون الإنسان ملبوساً بالشياطين أو أن يكون واقعاً تحت تأثير الأرواح الشريرة. فكون الشخص ملبوس بالشياطين يعني أن يكون الروح الشرير له سيطرة مباشرة أو كاملة على أفكار و/أو أفعال ذلك الشخص (متى 17: 14-18؛ لوقا 4: 33-35؛ 8: 27-33). إن تأثير الشيطان أو الأرواح الشريرة يعني أن يهاجم الشيطان أو الشياطين الإنسان روحياً و/ أو أن يدفعه إلى ارتكاب الخطية. لاحظ أنه في كل مقاطع العهد الجديد التي تتكلم عن الحرب الروحية لا نجد أية تعليمات بطرد الروح الشرير من شخص مؤمن (أفسس 6: 10-18). بل إن المؤمنين يوجهون لكي يقاوموا الشرير (يعقوب 4: 7؛ بطرس الأولى 5: 8-9) لا أن يطردوه خارجاً.*​ 
*إن الروح القدس يسكن في المؤمنين (رومية 8: 9-11؛ كورنثوس الأولى 3: 16؛ 6: 19). وبالتأكيد لن يسمح الروح القدس لروح شرير أن يلبس شخص هو ساكن فيه. فمن غير المعقول أن يسمح الله لأحد أولاده، الذين اشتراهم بدم المسيح (بطرس الأولى 1: 18-19) وجعلهم خليقة جديدة (كورنثوس الثانية 5: 17) أن يلبسوا من قبل روح شرير يتحكم فيهم. نعم، إننا كمؤمنين، نخوض حرباً ضد الشيطان وأعوانه، ولكن ذلك ليس من أنفسنا. يعلن الرسول يوحنا قائلاً: "أنتم من الله، أيها الأولاد وقد غلبتموهم لأن الذي فيكم أعظم من الذي في العالم" (يوحنا الأولى 4: 4). مَن هو الذي فينا؟ إنه الروح القدس. مَن هو الذي في العالم؟ إنه الشيطان وأعوانه. لهذا فإن المؤمن قد غلب عالم الشياطين، والقول بأن المؤمن يمكن أن يكون ملبوساً بالأرواح الشريرة لا يستند على أي أساس كتابي.*​ 
*يستخدم بعض معلمي الكتاب المقدس التعبير "تأثير الأرواح الشريرة" للإشارة لكون الشخص المؤمن واقع تحت سيطرة الشيطان في ضوء الدليل الكتابي القوي على أن الشخص المؤمن لا يمكن أن يكون ملبوساً بالشياطين. ويدفعون بالقول أنه بينما لا يمكن أن يكون المؤمن ملبوساً بالشياطين إلا أنه يمكن أن يكون واقعاً تحت تأثير الأرواح الشريرة. في العادة نجد أن وصف الوقوع تحت تأثير الأرواح الشريرة يكون مطابقاً لكون الإنسان ملبوساً بالأرواح الشريرة. لهذا نجد أننا أمام نفس القضية. إن تغيير المصطلحات أو التعبيرات اللغوية لا يغير من حقيقة أن الشيطان لا يستطيع أن يسكن أو يسيطر سيطرة كاملة على أي شخص مؤمن. إن تأثير الأرواح الشريرة أو ضغطها على الإنسان هي حقيقة بالنسبة للمؤمن بلا شك، ولكنه ليس أمر كتابي القول بأن المؤمن يمكن أن يكون ملبوساً بالشياطين أو تحت سيطرتها. *​ 

*إن السبب الرئيسي للقول بمبدأ تأثير الأرواح الشريرة هو الخبرة الشخصية في رؤية شخص كان "بالتأكيد" مؤمناً ولكنه يظهر سلوكاً يوحي بأنه واقع تحت سيطرة الشيطان. من المهم جداً ألا نسمح للخبرات الشخصية أن تؤثر على تفسيرنا للكلمة المقدسة. بل بالحري يجب أن نفحص خبراتنا من خلال الحق الكتابي (تيموثاوس الثانية 3: 16-17). عندما نرى شخص ما كنا نظنه مؤمناً يسلك سلوكاً يبين أنه تحت تأثير الشيطان علينا أن نتساءل بشأن حقيقة إيمانه. لا يجب أن يدفعنا هذا إلى أن نغير ما نؤمن به حول ما إذا كان من الممكن أن يكون المؤمن ملبوساً بالشياطين أو تحت سيطرتها. فربما يكون الشخص مؤمناً بالفعل ولكنه واقع تحت ضغط هائل من الأرواح الشريرة أو أنه يعاني من مشاكل نفسية حادة. ولكن مرة أخرى نقول يحب أن تمتحن خبراتنا في ضوء كلمة الله وليس العكس.*​​​


----------



## sun-shine008 (9 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال: من هم أبناء الله وبنات الناس المذكورين في سفر التكوين 1:6-4؟ 


الجواب: تكوين 1:6-4 يقول، "وحدث لما أبتدأ الناس يكثرون علي الأرض، وولد لهم بنات، أن أبناء الله رأوا بنات الناس أنهن حسنات. فاتخذوا لأنفسه نساء من كل ما اختاروا. فقال الرب "لا يدين روحي في الأنسان الي الأبد لزيغانه، هو بشر. وتكون أيامه مئة وعشرين سنة". كان في الأرض طغاة في تلك الأيام. وبعد ذلك أيضاً اذ دخل بنو الله علي بنات الناس وولدن لهم أولاداً، هؤلاء هم الجبابرة الذين منذ الدهر ذوو أسم." وهناك كثير من الترجيحات لمن كانوا أبناء الله ولما أنجبوا عمالقة (كما مشار اليه بكلمة جبابرة).

ووجهات النظر الثلاث في هذا الموضوع هي كالتالي: (1) هم ملائكة ساقطة (2) هم طغاة بشر أقوياء (3) هم رجال الله أبناء شيث وقد تزوجوا من أبناء قايين الأشرار. وبالنظر الي النقطة الأولي نجد أن العهد القديم كثيراً ما أشار الي الملائكة كأبناء الله (أيوب 6:1 و 1:2 7:38). ولكن نجد في متي 30:22 أشارة الي أن الملائكة لا تتزوج. ولا يشير أي جزء من الكتاب الي أن الملائكة لهم جنس محدد أو قادرين علي الأنجاب. ووجهة نظر (2) و (3) لا تواجهم نفس المعضلة.

ونقطة الضعف في وجهة نظر رقم (2) و (3) أن زواج بشر عاديين لا يفسر لماذا أنجبوا عمالقة أو جبابرة ذوو أسم. وبالأضافة الي ذلك فأن الله لم يحرم زواج أبناء شيث من الزواج من نساء عاديات أو بنات قايين فلماذا أرسل الفيضان علي الأرض (تكوين 5:6-7). الشيء الوحيد الذي يمكن أن يربط الحدثين وغضب الله هو زواج الملائكة الساقطة من بنات الناس.

ونجد أن نقطة الضعف في وجهة النظر رقم (1) أن متي 30:22 يعلن، "لأنهم في القيامة لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون، بل يكونون كملائكة الله في السماء". ولكن يمكن جدال هذه النقطة بما هو غير موجود في المقطع الكتابي، اذ أن المقطع لا يقول "أن الملائكة غير قادرة علي التزاوج". ولكن فقط يشير الي أن الملائكة لا تتزاوج. وثانياً، فأن متي 30:22 يشير الي "الملائكة في السماء". ولا يشير الي الملائكة الساقطة، التي لا تهتم بالنظام الألهي وتطبيقة بل بالعكس، تسعي الي خراب خطة الله. وحقيقة أن ملائكة الله المقدسون لا يتزاوجون أو يمارسون الجنس فهذا لا يعني أن ذلك لا يحدث بالنسبة لأبليس وأجناده.

أنا أعتقد أن وجهة النظر رقم (1) هي أكثر وجهات النظر اقناعاً. ونعم أنه من الغريب أن نقول أن الملائكة ليس لديهم جنس معين ثم نقول أن "أبناء الله" كانوا ملائكة ساقطة وقد قاموا بأنجاب أطفال من بنات الناس. ولكن بينما أن الملائكة كائنات روحية (عبرانيين 14:1)، يمكن أن يظهروا في شكل بشري مادي (مرقس 5:16). والرجال في سدوم وعمورة أرادوا ممارسة الجنس مع ملائكة لوط (تكوين 1:19-5). فمن المعقول أن الملائكة قادرين علي أخذ صورة بشر لدرجة القدرة علي الأنجاب. وقد نتسأل لماذا لا يفعل ذلك الملائكة الساقطين بصورة دائمة؟ من الواضح أن الله قد عاقب الملائكة الذين ارتكبوا هذه الخطيئة بحبسهم لكي يكونوا عبرة للملائكة الساقطين الآخرين (يهوذا 6). وكثير من الكتابات العبرية القديمة وغيرها تتفق علي أن الملائكة الساقطة هم "أبناء الله" المذكورين في سفر التكوين 1:6-4. هذا لا يغلق باب المناقشة في هذا الموضوع. ولكن يجب أن ندرس هذا الجزء بنظرة لغوية وتاريخية شاملة.​*
</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (9 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال: من هم الجبابرة؟

الجواب: يعرف الجبابرة ب (الساقطين أو العمالقة) وتواجدوا على الأرض نتيجة لتزاوج أبناء الله مع بنات الناس تبعاً لما هو موجود في سفر التكوين 1:6-4. وهناك الكثير من الجدل حول ماهية مصطلح "أبناء الله". فنحن نرجح أن "أبناء الله" هم ملائكة ساقطون "شياطين"، قاموا بالتزاوج مع نساء البشر، فتسبب ذلك في إنتاج ذكور بشريون، قاموا أيضاً بالتزاوج مع نساء البشر، ونتيجة لهذه العلاقات الجنسية ولد العمالقة أو "الجبابرة المشهورين منذ القدم".

فلماذا قام الشياطين بفعل ذلك؟ لا يعطينا الكتاب المقدس إجابة واضحة لهذا التساؤل. ولكن كما نعلم أن الشياطين مخلوقات شريرة ودنيئة – فلا شيء مما يفعلوه يدعوا للإستعجاب. ولكن بالبحث عن دافع محدد، يبدو لنا وكأن الشياطين أرادوا تلويث الدم البشري حتى لا يتم مجيء المسيا المنتظر– أي يسوع المسيح. الذي وعد الله أنه سيأتي من نسل حواء (تكوين 15:3) و أنه سيسحق رأس الحية – أي الشيطان. فمن المعقول أن يحاول الشياطين عرقلة أو منع حدوث ذلك. ولكن يجب الأخذ في الإعتبار أن هذه مجرد تكهنات وليس لها أصل في الكتاب المقدس برغم أنها لا تعترض مع تعاليمه. 


من هم الجبابرة؟ تبعاً لما هو موجود في الأساطير العبرية، هم نسل عمالقة وقد تسببوا في خراب وشر عظيم. فربما يكون تكوينهم الجيني الشرير تسبب في عظمة حجمهم وقوتهم. ولكن الكتاب المقدس فقط يذكر في سفرالتكوين 4:6 أنهم "الجبابرة المشهورين منذ القدم" . ومن المهم أن نعلم يقيناً أنهم ليسوا من كوكب آخر، بل هم مخلوقات بشرية نتجت عن تزاوج أبناء الله مع بنات الناس (تكوين 1:6-4).

فماذا حدث للجبابرة؟ نحن نعتقد الجبابرة أحد أسباب الفيضان العظيم الذي حدث وقت نوح. فبعد ذكر الجبابرة مباشرة في الكتاب المقدس، نرى أنه مدون، "ورأى الرب أن شر الإنسان قد كثر على الأرض، وأن كل تصور فكر قلبه يتسم دائماً بالإثم، فملأ قلبه الأسف والحزن لأنه خلق الإنسان. وقال الرب: أمحو الإنسان الذي خلقته عن وجه الأرض مع سائر الناس والحيوانات والزواحف وطيور السماء، لأني حزنت أني خلقته" (تكوين 5:6-7). فقام الله بإرسال فيضان أغرق الأرض كلها، ومات كل من كان على الأرض (بما في ذلك الجبابرة) باستثناء نوح وعائلته والحيوانات التي كانت على الفلك (تكوين 11:6-22).

هل كان هناك جبابرة آخرون بعد الفيضان؟ تكوين 4:6 يخبرنا، "وفي تلك الحقب، كان في الأرض جبابرة، وبعد أن دخل أبناء الله على بنات الناس ولدن لهم أبناء، صار هؤلاء الأبناء أنفسهم الجبابرة المشهورين منذ القدم". ويبدو وأن الشياطين قد قاموا بتكرير فعلتهم وأن كان ذلك بقدر أقل. فعند تجسس شعب اسرائيل على الكنعانيين، قالوا لموسى، "لا نقدر أن نقاوم سكانها لأنهم أقوى منا" (العدد 33:13). ولكن هذا المقطع لا يؤكد وجود الجبابرة فهذا مجرد تقرير الذين قاموا بالتجسس فربما وكانوا قد رأوا أناس ضخام الحجم وليس بالضرورة الجبابرة. والإحتمال الآخر يمكن أن يكون التزاوج السابق ذكره قد تكرر بعد الفيضان منتجاً جبابرة آخرون. ولكن مهماً كان الحال، فنحن نعلم أن شعب اسرائيل انتصر وقضى على الجبابرة عند غزو كنعان (يشوع 21:11-22) وكذلك لاحقاً في (تثنية 11:3 وصموئيل الأولى الأصحاح 17).

ما الذي يمنع الشياطين من إنتاج جبابرة آخرون اليوم؟ يبدو وأن الله قد قام بمنع ذلك بأنه قام بوضع الشياطين الذين قاموا بفعل ذلك في الهاوية. يهوذا وعدد 6 يقول لنا "وأما الملائكة الذين لم يحافظوا على مقامهم الرفيع، بل تركوا مركزهم، فمازال الرب يحفظهم مقيدين بسلاسل أبدية في أعماق الظلام، بانتظار دينونة ذلك اليوم العظيم". ومن الواضح لنا أنه ليس كل الشياطين مقيدون، فهذا يعني أن هناك مجموعة من الشياطين قاموا بإرتكاب معاص أخرى أمام الله بعد عصيانهم الأول. فلذا نحن نعتقد أن الشياطين الذين قاموا بالتزاوج مع بنات الناس هم "المقيدون بسلاسل أبدية". مما يمنع الآخرون من ممارسة نفس الشر.​*
</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (9 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال: لم سمح الله لإبليس وأجناده بإرتكاب الخطيئة؟

الجواب: قرر الله منح البشر والملائكة حرية الإختيار. وبالرغم من عدم وجود الكثير من التفاصيل في الكتاب المقدس والتي تتناول عصيان ابليس والملائكة الساقطة، يبدو وان إبليس كان أعظم الملائكة (حزقيال 12:28-18)، ولكبريائه، قرر عصيان الله ليصبح هو رب نفسه. ونرى أن إبليس (لوسفر) لم يرغب أن يعبد أو يطيع الله، بل أراد أن يصبح الله نفسه (أشعياء 12:14-14). وسفر الرؤيا 4:12 والذي عادة ما يتم تفسيره بطريقة رمزية، يذكر أن ثلث الملائكة قرروا إتباع ابليس وعصيان الله، وبهذا أصبحوا ملائكة ساقطون أي شياطين.

وبخلاف البشر، فإن قرار الملائكة بإتباع الله أو عصيانه قرار أبدي. فالكتاب المقدس لا يخبرنا عن أي طريقة يمكن للملائكة من خلالها التوبة والرجوع لله. وكذلك لا يوضح الكتاب المقدس بأن حرية الإختيار مازالت تمنح للملائكة. فالملائكة المخلصون لله يتم وصفهم "بالملائكة المختارون". ولقد عرف ابليس وأجناده الله في ملء مجده. فبعصيانهم لله برغم كل ما يعرفوه عنه، ارتكبوا الشر بعينه. ولهذا فقد قرر الله بعدم منح ابليس والملائكة الساقطين فرصة للتوبة. كما وأنه لا يوجد أي شيء في الكتاب المقدس يخبرنا بأنهم كانوا يعزمون على التوبة ، حتى وإن أعطاهم الله تلك الفرصة (بطرس الأولى 8:5). ولقد أعطى الله ابليس والملائكة نفس الإختيار الذي قدمه لآدم وحواء – أن يطيعوه أو أن لا يطيعوه. فقد كان للملائكة حرية الإختيار. وقد قام ابليس والملائكة الساقطة بعصيان الله تبعاً لإرادتهم الحرة – ولذلك فهم مستحقون لغضب وعقاب الله الأبدي (أي بحيرة النار).

لم أعطى الله الملائكة هذا الإختيار، بما أنه كان يعرف النتيجة؟ لقد كان الله يعلم أن ثلث الملائكة سيقومون بعصيانه، وسيتم إلقائهم في بحيرة النار الأبدية. ولقد كان الله يعلم أن ابليس سيستمر في عصيانه وسيقوم بإغراء البشر لان يخطئوا أيضاً. فلم سمح الله بذلك؟ الكتاب المقدس لا يحتوي على إجابة واضحة لهذا التساؤل. فيمكننا أن نتسأل بنفس الشكل عن كل فعل شرير – لم يسمح الله بحدوثه؟ والإجابة هنا تكمن في الإختيار. لقد خلق الله مخلوقات حرة، الملائكة والبشر. وإن كان الله يرغب أن يقوم بخلق كائنات مبرمجة لتفعل ما يريده، لكان قد اكتفى بخلق الحيوانات فقط. ولكن كان الله يرغب في أن يخلق كائنات يمكنه أن يقيم معهم علاقات حقيقة، ولذا فقد منحنا جميعاً قدرة الإختيار، وقدم لنا هذا الإختيار.​*
</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (9 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال: من هو ملاك الرب؟ 


الجواب: الهوية الدقيقة "لملاك الرب" غير محددة في الكتاب المقدس. ولكن هناك العديد من "الإشارات" لهويته. فهناك إشارات متعددة في العهدين القديم والجديد. ونجد أن الإشارة تحدد وتميزه عن جميع الملائكة الأخرى. فملاك الرب يتحدث بصيغة الله، ويوحد نفسه مع الله، ويمارس مسئوليات الله (تكوين 7:16-12 و17:21-18 و11:22-18 وخروج 2:3 وقضاة 1:2-4 و23:5 و11:6-24 و3:13-22 وصموئيل الثانية 16:24 وزكريا 12:1 و1:3 و8:12). وفي العديد من هذه الظهورات، خاف الناس من أن تؤخذ أرواحهم وكأنهم "قد رأوا الله". ولذلك فأنه من الواضح أنه في بعض الأحيان على الأقل، أن ملاك الرب كان ظهور لله في الجسد.

وانعدم ظهور ملاك الرب بعد تجسد المسيح. ونجد ذكر للملائكة مرات عديدة في العهد الجديد، ولكن ليس "ملاك الرب". فأنه من المحتمل أن يكون ملاك الرب هو المسيح قبل تجسده. فقد قال المسيح أنه كان "قبل إبراهيم" (يوحنا 58:8)، فأنه من المنطقي أنه يكون نشطاً في العالم. ومها كان الوضع أي إن كان ذلك ظهور المسيح قبل تجسده أو ظهور الله الآب، فأنه من الواضح أن تعبير "ملاك الرب" قد تم استخدامه للإشارة الى ظهور جسدي لله.​*
</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (9 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال: هل الملائكة ذكور أم إناث؟

الجواب: لايذكر الكتاب المقدس جنس الملائكة. ولكننا نرى أنه يتم الإشارة اليهم في (سفر التكوين 10:19-12 وسفر الرؤيا 2:7 و3:8 و7:10) بصيغة المذكر. ولكن هذا لا يعني أن الملائكة ذكور. فإنجيل متى 30:22 يشيرالى الملائكة وكأنهم "لا جنس لهم: "فالناس في القيامة لا يتزوجون ولا يزوجون، بل يكونوا كملائكة الله في السماء". كما وإن لم يكن الإنجاب جزء من حياة الملائكة، فلايوجد هناك داع لوجود جنس لهم، ليس كما هو للبشر، على الأقل. 


وبنفس الطريقة، نرى أن الله يقوم دائماً بالإشارة لنفسه بصيغة المذكر، برغم أنه ليس ذكراً أو أنثى. ولكنه يستخدم هذه الصيغة البلاغية ليصف كينونته وماذا يفعل، وخاصة في العصور التي تم تدوين الكتاب المقدس فيها. فإن كان للملائكة جنس، فالجنس المشار اليه في الكتاب أنه المذكر. ولكن المعتقد الأكثر صحة وترجيحاً هو أنه ليس للملائكة جنس معين، تماماً مثل الله وأن اللغة المستخدمة للإشارة اليهم تستخدم فقط لوصفهم ووصف أدوراهم في خدمة الله.​*
</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (9 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال: من هم رؤساء الملائكة؟ 


الجواب: نجد كلمة "رئيس الملائكة" مذكورة مرتان فقط في الكتاب المقدس كله. و تسالونيكي الأولى 16:4 يقول "لأن الرب نفسه سينزل من السماء حالما يدوي أمر بالتجمع، وينادي رئيس ملائكة، ويبوق في بوق الهي، عندئذ يقوم الأموات في المسيح أولاً" وعدد 9 في سفر يهوذا يقول "فحتى ميخائيل وهو رئيس ملائكة". فكلمة رئيس الملائكة تشير الى الملاك المسئول عن الملائكة الآخرين.

ونرى أن ميخائيل هو الملاك الوحيد الذي يتم ذكره في الكتاب المقدس كرئيس للملائكة (يهوذا عدد 9). ولكننا نجد أن دانيال 13:10 يصف ميخائيل "كأحد كبار الرؤساء". وقد يعني هذا أنه هناك أكثر من رئيس ملائكة واحد، لأنه يضع ميخائيل في نفس مستوى "الرؤساء الكبار" الآخرين. وأيضاً يصف دانيال 21:10 ميخائيل رئيس الملائكة بأنه "حارس شعبكم"، كما يشير دانيال اليه في 1:12 بأنه "الرئيس العظيم، حارس شعبك". فبينما نجد أن إحتمال وجود رؤساء ملائكة آخرين إحتمال قائم فأنه من الحكمة ألا نفترض ما هو غير مدون في الكتاب المقدس. ونجد أن تسالونيكي الأولى يستخدم صيغة المفرد للإشارة "لصوت رئيس الملائكة"، وليس لمجرد "صوت واحد من رؤساء الملائكة". وحتي إن كان هناك رؤساء ملائكة أخرى فإنه يبدو وأن ميخائيل هو كبيرهم.​*
</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (9 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال: هل سنصبح ملائكة بعد أن نموت؟

الجواب: الملائكة هى مخلوقات صنعها الله (كولوسي 15:1-17) وهى مختلفة تماماً عن البشر. وهم عملاء لله لتنفيذ خطته ولخدمة أتباع المسيح (عبرانيين 13:1-14). ولا يوجد أي إشارة تفي بأن الملائكة قد كانوا بشراً سابقاً – فقد تم خلقهم كملائكة. والملائكة لا يحتاجوا الى فداء الله ولا يستطيعوا أن يختبروا ما فعله الله لفداء العالم. بطرس الأولى 12:1 يصف رغبتهم للنظر في الأنجيل، ولكنهم لا يستطيعون إختباره. فإن كانوا بشراً سابقين، إذاً فمبدأ الخلاص لن يمثل لغزاً بالنسبة لهم، فأنهم سيكونوا قد إختبروه. نعم هو يبتهجون برجوع خاطيء للمسيح (لوقا 10:15)، ولكن الخلاص لم يعد لهم.

عاجلاً أم آجلاً سيختبر جسد المؤمن بالمسيح الموت. فماذا سيحدث بعد ذلك؟ ستذهب روح المؤمن للقاء المسيح (كورنثوس الثانية 8:5). ولكن لن يصبح المؤمن ملاكاً. ومن الجدير بالذكر أنه كان سهل التعرف على ايليا وموسى في جبل التجلي. حيث أنهم لم يتحولوا الى ملائكة، ولكنهم ظهروا كأنفسهم – ولكن بأجساد ممجدة – ولهذا تمكن كل من بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا من التعرف عليهم. 

تسالونيكي الأولى 13:4-18 يخبرنا أن المؤمنيين بالمسيح هم نيام في المسيح، وأن أجسادهم قد ماتت، ولكن أرواحهم مازالت حية. وهذا يعلمنا أنه عند رجوع المسيح، سيحضر المؤمنون النائمون معه وأن أجسادهم ستقام، وسيعطوا أجساد جديدة كجسد المسيح المقام. فسيختبر كل المؤمنون بالمسيح الأحياء عند رجوع المسيح الثاني، تحول أجسادهم لتصبح مثل المسيح وأيضاً تجدد أرواحهم وتبدل طبيعتهم الخاطئة.

وسيتعرف المؤمنون بالمسيح على بعضهم البعض وسيحيوا مع الرب للأبد. وسيخدمونه الى الأبد. فنشكر الرب على الرجاء الحي الذي يقدمه للمؤمن من خلال الإيمان بإبنه يسوع المسيح.​*
</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (9 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال: هل يمكن للمسيحي اليوم أن يقوم بطرد الأرواح الشريرة؟

الجواب: نرى ممارسة طرد الارواح الشريرة من الناس في مرات عديدة في الأناجيل وسفر أعمال الرسل. وقد قام بذلك التلاميذ، إتباعاً لتعاليم المسيح (متى 10)، كما قام بذلك آخرون بإسم المسيح (مرقس 38:9)؛ وأبناء الفريسيين (لوقا 18:11 و19)؛ وبولس (أعمال الرسل 16)؛ ومخرجين شياطين آخرين (أعمال الرسل 11:19-16).

ويبدو أن الغرض من طرد التلاميذ للأرواح الشريرة هو إظهار سيادة المسيح حتى على الشياطين (لوقا 17:10) وأيضاً ليثبتوا أنهم كانوا يفعلون ذلك بإسمه وبسلطته. وقد أظهر ذلك أيمانهم أو عدمه (متى 14:17-21). ومن الواضح أن إخراج الشياطين كان جزء هام من رسالة التلاميذ. 


ومن الجدير بالذكر، هو التغيير الذي حدث في نهاية العهد الجديد فيما يتعلق بالحرب الروحية. فنري أن التعليم الموجود في العهد الجديد (من رومية الى يهوذا) يتناول الأعمال الشريرة ولكن لا يناقش إخراج الشياطين، ولا يطالب المؤمنون بالقيام بذلك. ونرى أن الكتاب يدعونا أن نلبس الدرع وأن نحاربهم (أفسس 10:6-18). ويعلمنا الكتاب أن نقاوم الشيطان (يعقوب 7:4)، وأن نحذر منه (بطرس الأولى 8:5)، وألا نعطية مكانة في حياتنا (أفسس 27:4). 

أفسس 10:6-18 يعطينا إرشادات عن حياة الغلبة على محاربات الشيطان وأجناد الشر. وأولها هو أن نضع ثقتنا في المسيح (8:2 و9)، مما يكسر قيد "أمير قوة الهواء" (2:2). وأن نختار، بنعمة الله، أن نتغلب على عاداتنا السيئة (17:4-24). وهذا لا يتضمن إخراج الشياطين، ولكن تجديد أذهاننا (23:4). وبعد إعطائنا إرشادات عملية عن كيفية إطاعة الله كأولاد له، يذكرنا الكتاب بأنه هناك حرب روحية. وأنه يمكننا أن نقف ضدها بإرتداء درع الإيمان – وليس بالضرورة بإخراج الشياطين (10:6). فنحن محصنون بالحق والبر والإنجيل والإيمان والخلاص وكلمة الله والصلاة. 

فيبدو أنه عند إكتمال كلمة الله، كان للمسيحيون أسلحة أكثر بكثيراً من المسيحيون الأوائل. ويبدو أن إخراج الشياطين استبدل بنشر كلمة الله والتلمذة. ويصعب معرفة طريقة إخراج الشياطين. فإن أصبح ذلك ضرورياً، ينبغي أن نقدم حق الله للإنسان وأن نعرفه بالرب يسوع المسيح.​*
</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (9 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال: هل الشياطين ملائكة ساقطة؟

الجواب: توقيت خلق الله للملائكة هو شيء غير معروف، ولكن من المتفق عليه هو أن الله خلق كل شيء جيد لأن الله القدوس لم يصنع شيء شرير. فعندما قام ابليس الذي كان يوما ما الملاك لوسيفر بعصيان الله، تسبب ذلك في سقوطه من السماء (أشعياء 14 وحزقيال 28)، وتبعه ثلث الملائكة (رؤيا 3:12-4 و9). ومما لاشك فيه هو أن هؤلاء الملائكة الساقطون هم ما نعرفه بالشياطين.

ونحن نعلم أن الجحيم مهيئة لإبليس وملائكته، تبعاً لما هو موجود في متى 41:25 "ثم يقول للذين عن يساره: ابتعدوا عني يا ملاعين إلى النار الأبدية المعدة لإبليس وأعوانه!". والصيغة اللغوية التي يستخدمها المسيح تشير الى أن هؤلاء الملائكة يتبعون ابليس. وسفر الرؤيا 7:12-9 يصف معركة بين رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل وملائكته وابليس وملائكته في نهاية الأيام. ومن كل هذه الآيات، نتأكد أن الشياطين هم الملائكة الساقطون.

وبعض العلماء يرفضون فكرة أن الشياطين هم الملائكة الساقطون بناء على ما هو موجود في يهوذا آية 6 حيث يخبرنا "وأما الملائكة الذين لم يحافظوا على مقامهم الرفيع، بل تركوا مركزهم، فمازال الرب يحفظهم مقيدين بسلاسل أبدية في أعماق الظلام، بانتظار دينونة ذلك اليوم العظيم". ولكن من الواضح أن ليس كل الملائكة المخطئين مقيدين إذ أن البعض مازال حراً كما أن ابليس مازال حراً (بطرس الأولى 8:5). فلماذا يقيد الله بعض الملائكة الخاطئة، في حين أن قائدهم حراً؟ والرد المحتمل هنا هو أن هؤلاء الملائكة كانوا قد ارتكبوا أخطاء إضافية مثل ما هو موجود في تكوين الأصحاح 6 عن "أبناء الله". 


والتفسير الشائع الآخر لكينونة الشياطين هو أن الخطاة المذكورين في تكوين 6 تم تدميرهم في الفيضان وقت نوح، فإن أجسادهم تدمرت بينما تحولت أرواحهم الى شياطين. وبينما لا يعلمنا الكتاب بصورة واضحة ما حدث لأرواحهم عندما غمرت المياه الأرض، فأنه مما لايعقل أن يدمر الله أجسادهم بينما يسمح لأرواحهم أن تعيث فساداً في الأرض مسببة شر أعظم. فالتفسير الكتابي المعضد هنا هو إحتمال كونهم الملائكة الساقطون ، الذين قاموا بعصيان الله وإتباع ابليس.​*
</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (9 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال: هل هناك ملائكة تحرسنا؟

الجواب: يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس في متى 10:18 "إياكم أن تحتقروا أحداً من هؤلاء الصغار! فإني أقول لكم: إن ملائكتهم في السماء يشاهدون كل حين وجه أبي الذي في السماوات". و قد تشير هذه الآية الى الأطفال أو المؤمنون بالله. و هى الآية الأساسية التي تتناول موضوع الملائكة الحارسة. ومما لاشك فيه أن الملائكة تساعد الله في حراسة البشر (دانيال 20:6-23 وملوك الثانية 13:6-17)، وإعلان كلمة الله (أعمال الرسل 52:7-53 ولوقا 11:1-20)، والقيادة (متى 20:1-21 وأعمال الرسل 26:8)، وتقديم المعونة للمؤمنيين (تكوين 17:21-20 وملوك الأولى 5:19-7)، وخدمتهم بشكل عام (عبرانيين 14:1). ونرى الكثير من هذه الأمثلة خلال الكتاب المقدس.

وهنا يأتي التساؤل عن إن كان هناك ملاك ما معين لكل شخص – أو كل مؤمن. ففي العهد القديم نرى أن رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل معين لشعب اسرائيل (دانيال 21:10 و 1:12)، ولكن لا نجد أي مقطع كتابي يتحدث عن ملاك معين لشخص ما (في بعض الأحيان كانوا يرسلون لأشخاص معينين ولكن ليس للمكوث معهم بصورة دائمة). وواحد من علماء الكتاب يذكر أن اليهود كونوا الإعتقاد بوجود ملائكة حارسة في فترة مابين العهد القديم والعهد الجديد. وبعض الآباء الآوائل كانوا يعتقدون أنه يتم تعيين ملاك وشيطان لكل فرد. وأنه تم خلق الملائكة منذ فترة زمنية طويلة، ولكن لا يوجد أي شيء كتابي يعضد هذه المعتقدات.

وبالرجوع الى متى 10:18، نرى أن صيغة الجمع المستخدمة في اللغة اليونانية الأصلية، تشير الى حقيقة أن المؤمنون يقوم بخدمتهم الملائكة بصورة عامة. وهؤلاء الملائكة يقضون وقتهم ناظرين لوجه الله لكي يتمكنوا من سماع توجيهاته لمساعدة المؤمنين عند إحتياجهم. وهذه الصورة ربما تعطينا الإيحاء بأن ما عليهم هو فقط أن يتأملوا وجه الله ولكن في الحقيقة، هذا يدل على أن الأوامر لمساعدة المؤمنين تأتي من الله نفسه وليس بتقدير الملائكة الشخصي. وأن الله وحده هو مطلق المعرفة والسلطة. فهو وحده يري كل مؤمن في كل الأوقات، وهو الوحيد الذي يعلم إن كان أحد منا في إحتياج الى معونة. ولأن الملائكة ينظرون وجهه فإنهم ينتظرون أمره لمعونة "هؤلاء الأصاغر". 


والإيمان بالملائكة هو اعتقاد شائع في المجتمع الغربي اليوم. فهناك العديد من الأفلام والمسلسلات التي تتناول مساعدة الملائكة للبشر. ولكن برغم شيوع ذلك وحقيقة أن الملائكة لهم قدرات غير عادية، فلابد وأن نتذكر بأنهم مثلنا مخلوقين من الله وأنه لا يمكننا وأن نقارن مقدراتهم بالله الواحد. فلايبنغي وأن نعبدهم (خروج 1:20-6 وكولوسي 18:2). فالعبادة لله وحده. ويجب أن نأخذ في الإعتبار، أنه نادراً ما نرى ذكر ابن الله في هذه الأفلام والمسلسلات والكتاب المقدس يذكرنا في يوحنا 23:5 أنه من لا يمجد الإبن لا يمجد الآب الذي أرسله.

فلا نستطيع القطع بأنه هناك ملاك معين لكل واحد من المؤمنيين، ولكننا نعلم كما ذكرنا من قبل أن الله يستخدم الملائكة لمعونتننا. وكما يستخدمنا الله، يقوم بإستخدام الملائكة. برغم أنه لا يحتاج الينا أو للملائكة لتحقيق خطته ولكنه يختار أن يفعل ذلك، كما هو مدون في (أيوب 18:4 وأيوب 15:15). وفي النهاية، أنه لا يهم إن كان هناك ملاك معين لحراستنا أم لا، فحارسنا وحافظنا هو الله نفسه، فأنه يجعل كل الأشياء تعمل معاً للذين يحبونه (رومية 28:8-30)، وينبغي أن نعلم أن يسوع المسيح لن يهملنا أو يتركنا (عبرانيين 5:13-6). فإن كان ربنا مطلق القدرة والسلطة والمعرفة والمحبة، فلم نهتم إن هناك ملاك بجانبنا؟​*
</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (9 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال: كيف ولم ومتى تم سقوط ابليس من السماء؟

الجواب: نجد وصف سقوط ابليس من السماء في أشعياء 12:14-14 وحزقيال 12:28-18. وبينما يشير هاتان المقطعان الى ملك بابل وملك طيره، فأنهم أيضاً يشيرا الى القوة الروحية التي كانت وراء هذان الملكان – أي ابليس. أما عن توقيت سقوط ابليس، فهذه الآيات تفسر أسباب سقوطه ولكن لاتوضح متى سقط. فما نعرفه هو أنه: تم خلق الملائكة قبيل خلق الأرض (أيوب 4:38-7). وأن الشيطان سقط قبل أن يقوم بإغواء آدم وحواء في الجنة (تكوين 1:3-14). فيبدو لنا من ذلك أن سقوطه تم مابين فترة خلق الملائكة وإغواء آدم وحواء. والكتاب المقدس لا يوضح إن كان ذلك قد تم خلال دقائق أو ساعات أو أيام. 


وأيوب يوضح لنا أنه لفترة ما على الأقل كان مصرح لإبليس أن يكون في محضر عرش الله " وحدث ذات يوم أن مثل بنو الله أمام الرب، فاندس الشيطان في وسطهم. فسأل الرب الشيطان: "من أين جئت؟" فأجاب الشيطان: "من الطواف في الأرض والتجول فيها" (أيوب 6:1-7). فيبدو أن ابليس كان له حرية التجوال ما بين الأرض والسماء، وكان له صلاحية التحدث لله مباشرة وكان يعطي له حساب عن تحركاته. ونحن لا نعلم متى أبطلت هذه الصلاحيات.

فلم سقط ابليس؟ أن سقوطه حدث بسبب كبرياؤه. فقد آراد أن يصبح الله وليس مجرد خادماً له. لاحظ الآيات الموجودة في أشعياء 12:14-15 فهى توضح ذلك . كما يذكر حزقيال 12:28-15 أن ابليس كان ملاك فائق الجمال. ومن المرجح أنه كان أسمى الملائكة، وأجمل كائنات الله، ولكنه لم يكتفي بما لديه. بل بالعكس، أراد أن يحل محل الله وأراد أن يحكم الكون. ونرى أنه استخدم نفس الشيء لإغواء آدم وحواء في جنة عدن (تكوين 1:3-5). فكيف تم سقوط ابليس من السماء؟ الحقيقة أن هذا الوصف غير دقيق. فالأفضل أن نقول أن الله قد قام بطرده من السماء (أشعياء 15:14 وحزقيال 16:28-17).​*
</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (9 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال: ماهى السرافيم؟ هل السرافيم ملائكة؟

الجواب: السرافيم "النارية، المحرقة" هى مخلوقات ملائكية متعلقة برؤيا النبي أشعياء لله في المعبد عند دعوته لخدمة التنبوء (أشعياء 1:6-7). وأشعياء 2:6-4 يدون "وأحاط به ملائكة السرافيم، لكل واحد منهم ستة أجنحة، أخفى وجهه بجناحين، وغطى قدميه بجناحين، ويطير بالجناحين الباقيين. ونادى أحدهم الآخر: "قدوس، قدوس، قدوس الرب القدير. مجده ملء كل الأرض". فاهتزت أسس أركان الهيكل من صوت المنادي، وامتلأ الهيكل بالدخان". فالسرافيم هى ملائكة تقوم بعبادة الله بصورة مستديمة. 

والأصحاح السادس من سفر اشعياء هو المكان الوحيد الذي يذكر السرافيم. فلكل من السرافيم ستة أجنحة. أثنان منها للطيران، إثنان لتغطية القدمين، وإثنان لإخفاء الوجه (أشعياء 2:6). ويطير السرافيم لمجلس عرش الله، لتسبيحه وليظهروا مجد وعظمة الله. وهذه المخلوقات عملت لتنقية وتطهير أشعياء وتجهيزة لرسالته التنبؤية. فمس واحد شفتا أشعياء بالجمر "انظر، ها إن هذه قد مست شفتيك فانتزع إثمك وتم التكفير عن خطيئتك" (أشعياء 7:6). ومثل الملائكة المقدسة الأخرى، فإن السرافيم تطيع الله إطاعة تامة. وكمثل الكروبيم، فإن تخصص السرافيم هو عبادة الله.​*
</B></I>


----------



## sun-shine008 (9 أغسطس 2011)

*السؤال: من هم الكروبيم؟ هل هم ملائكة؟

الجواب: الكروبيم هم مخلوقات ملائكية تختص بعبادة وتسبيح الله. ويتم ذكرهم في الكتاب المقدس في سفر التكوين 24:3 "وهكذا طرد الله الإنسان من جنة عدن، وأقام ملائكة الكروبيم وسيفاً نارياً متقلباً شرقي الجنة لحراسة الطريق المفضية إلى "شجرة الحياة". ومن المعروف أن ابليس قبل السقوط كان من ملائكة الكروبيم (حزقيال 12:28-15). ولقد تم تمثيل الكروبيم في خيمة الإجتماع والهيكل برموز متعددة (خروج 17:25-22 و1:26 و31 و8:36 وملوك الأولى 23:6-35 و29:7-36 و6:8-7 وأخبار الأيام 7:3-14 وأخبار الأيام الثانية 10:3-13 و7:5-8 وعبرانيين 5:9).

والأصحاح الأول والعاشر من حزقيال يصفا "الأربعة مخلوقات الحية" (حزقيال 5:1)، المخلوقات مثل الكروبيم (حزقيال 10). كل منها لها أربعة وجوه كوجه البشر، والأسد، والثور والنسر (حزقيال 10:1 وأيضاً 14:10) – ولكل منها أربعة أجنحة. و "من داخلها بدا شبه أربعة كائنات حية تماثل في صورها شبه إنسان" (حزقيال 5:1). ولقد استخدم الكروبيم جناحان للطيران وجناحان لتغطية أجسادهم (حزقيال 6:1 و11 و23). وتحت أجنحتهم كان للكروبيم جسد مثل يد الإنسان (حزقيال 8:1 و7:10-8 و21).

والتصوير الموجود في سفر الرؤيا 6:4-9 يبدو وكأنه يصف الكروبيم. وهدف الكروبيم الأساسي هو تمجيد قدرة وعظمة الله. حيث أننا نستنتج ذلك من خلال كل ما هو مكتوب عنهم في الكتاب المقدس. فبالإضافة الي عبادة وتسبيح الله القدوس، هم بمثابة تذكير للعيان بجلاله ومجد الله وحضوره الدائم مع شعبه.​*
</B></I>


----------

